# Problem mit externer SWAP Datei



## $include (24. Mai 2001)

Ich hab meine Auslagerungsdatei zwecks Systemtuning auf eine eigene Partition (D) gelegt. Damit kommt Photoshop aber nicht klar und meldet, daß keine Auslagerungsdatei auf dem Windoof Laufwerk gefunden wurde. Kann ich des irgendwie umgehen, oder braucht Photoshop die SWAP Datei auf C???


----------



## Sovok (24. Mai 2001)

ne das lässt sich in der konfiguration auf ne bestimmte platte umstelln... weiß grad ned genau wo


----------



## $include (24. Mai 2001)

Aber ich kann Photoshop ja gar net starten!!! Da kann ich auch nix umstellen!


----------



## Sovok (24. Mai 2001)

dann mach die auslagerungsfile halt wieder auf c
und hoff dasses wieder funzt

photoshop macht ja eigentlich seine eigene auslagerungsfile


----------



## $include (24. Mai 2001)

Das geht aber net, weil erstens die C Partition nur 700 MB hat und ich ne fixe Auslagerungsdatei mit 300 irgendws hab. Des geht sich nicht aus.Und mit er externen SWAP läuft UT besser!


----------



## Zack|De|La|Rocha (24. Mai 2001)

ram is momentan ziemlich günstig


----------



## Sovok (24. Mai 2001)

du musst doch nur für einen boot die swamp runtersetzen... von mir aus auf 100mb
oder lass es und start photoshop nie wieder
ram is au ne möglichkeit


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Mai 2001)

um welche auslagerungsdatei geht es eigentlich?
die von ps oder von windows?


----------



## Sovok (24. Mai 2001)

seit er die von windoof auf ne andere partition gelegt hat startet photoshop nimmer

ich schlag ihm nur vor die partition kurzzeitig wieder zurück auf c zu legen um das prob zu fixen


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (24. Mai 2001)

photoshop interessiert doch nicht wo die auslagerungsdatei von windows ist.. naja, jedenfalls nicht soo. also wenn du genug platz auf den platten hast dürfte kein prob da sein.. bzw. wenn dir genug platz zur verfügung steht


----------



## Sovok (24. Mai 2001)

alles was ich weiß is, dass photoshop nimmer gestartet is, nachdem er die file auf d: gelegt hat

was weiß ich wo das eigentliche problem is


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. Mai 2001)

hm ja, hat er denn auch sein system gemeldet das er die datei verschoben hat? eigentlich kann man die win386.swp (win9x) oder pagefile.sys (win2k) nicht einfach so verschieben


@sovok
joa das meine ich auch,, deshalb gibt es eines erachtens auch keine probleme damit


----------



## Sovok (25. Mai 2001)

nein man kann sie nich verschieben... aber man kanns ganz normal in der systemsteuerung auf ne andre partitiion legen argh


----------

